# Leucistic vipera ammodytes



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

I bet you all were expecting a photo  Has anyone seen one, do they exist? I haven't even set eyes on an albino.


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

cruel, very cruel, i expected a photo.
nah never seen one, are there even albinos in existance?


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

I certainly have seen one. I would expect there to be somewhere though. I tell you what if I went on a walk and stummbled across one I would most certainly keep it. I simply love v.ammodytes they are simply stunning.

Sorry about the title I couldn't help myself: victory:


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

yea, when i'm out herping V.berus i'm always on the lookout for something funky, although there'd be nothing I could do about it i'd still like to see one!


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

So far I have had the honour of seeing an axanthic v.ammodytes, what looked like a caramel and the usual colours. I also have an axanthic in the freezer, it was brought to me by a friend, she found it dead by the side of the road. I am thinking of preserving it although it has a few wounds, it isn't that damaged.


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

seen a pic of albino adder thats about as close as i can say.

ed


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

loxocemus said:


> seen a pic of albino adder thats about as close as i can say.
> 
> ed


and they arent very impressive


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

loxocemus said:


> seen a pic of albino adder thats about as close as i can say.
> 
> ed


Ed mate where did you see that?

edit: scratch that had a google, not very impressive at all!


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

it was on a venomous forum, it was swedish or finish or something, couldnt read bugger all but the photo forum was very very good, the pic (which i thought i saved but cant find it) wasnt very good, but it did look pretty interesting, white and orange if i remember.

ed


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

the pic i saw was of a juvvy that was just pink, mind you, they do change colour as they grow so i wonder how it would look as it grew, interesting!


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

Photos

some funky stuff in there (scroll down the page)


----------



## Vipera_Ammodytes (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi everyone. This is my female ammodytes, and I think this one is closest to "leucistic" ammodytes I've ever seen


----------

